# Late surf report



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out again last thursday and had some luck! The bite was pretty consistant for about 2 hours.


----------



## T. Smith (Sep 30, 2015)

That's great where did you catch them and what were you using if you don't mind telling us.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dead shrimp fishing in Navarre.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude... 

It's so cool to see you posting a report. 

I hope all is well.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Garbo! All is well on my end. Looking forward to more reports!


----------

